# Sock's Labour Thread (finally)...



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Didn't sleep a wink last night, had a feeling.

She woke us with diahorrea around 7, thankfully not all over her bottom this time i have to add 

Labour started at 7:30am, her water has broken and i've seen a couple of faint contractions. She's settled in the kitchen in her box but if i go anywhere she follows bless her so looks like i'm having a day in the kitchen (nothing new there then haha)

The good news is that this labour will be during the day woo hoo!!

Will keep this updated...


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Fantastic news - hope all goes well - will catch up again after work.


----------



## missmoomoo (Jul 23, 2011)

:thumbup: excellent didn't see this when i first logged on and replied on your other thread  
good luck Alison and socks and what a lovely day time labour


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

how on earth do you manage to get a labour during daylight hours????


My girl Vogue seems to like approx 2am


hope your going to keep posting through out (am sat at home today )


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

sharon_gurney said:


> how on earth do you manage to get a labour during daylight hours????
> 
> My girl Vogue seems to like approx 2am
> 
> *hope your going to keep posting through out (am sat at home today *)


Woohoo finally!

Same here so we are gonna need regular updates to keep us going! God after everything you've been through Im nervous for you! Fingers crossed it all goes well xxxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_very exciting news, keep us posted, good luck._


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Good luck Socks 


I have this vision of us all pacing up and down like expectant fathers :lol:


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Im sat here laptop on my knee waiting for an update

Where are the kitties????


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Just posted on the other thread that I was coming to look for this one 
Hope everything is going well Alison :thumbup:


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Good luck Socks!  VERY exciting! xxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_any news yet, im sat on the edge of my seat waiting.........................._


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _any news yet, im sat on the edge of my seat waiting.........................._


I know im getting worried now! Hope all is ok!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Myanimalmadhouse said:


> I know im getting worried now! Hope all is ok!


_i was just thinking that, fingers crossed all is going well.xxx_


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Woo hoo!! So exciting!! Do you know how many there are? Good luck socks!! Breathe Mum!! ha ha!!


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Perfect! I'm home doing paperwork today, so I can keep checking for updates.

Good luck Socks!!!! Good girl for waiting for daytime (although I'm sure it doesn't even matter now, since you've not slept for days anyway!)


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm a bit worried now - hope it's all going okay?


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

So sorry i was unable to update.

Not too long after i last posted her contractions became strong, i thought, great, it's progressing quickly this time!! 

Soon after that i noticed a tail had been 'produced'. I called a breeder friend for advice who said to leave her a bit longer, it was just a breech kitten (i hadn't seen that before but knew it did happen).

10 minutes later after seeing the tail (red tail) come out then go back in i called the vet and made my way in (40 minute drive).

I had to go alone as my partner stayed home with the kids (human ones lol) so i couldn't check her at all. I had the top of her box open so i could use one hand to comfort her as much as i could without crashing. 

The vet was ready and when we looked, she had produced a leg as well as the tail. The vet gave her an Oxy injection and i was sent into the 'quiet room' to deliver her kitten while he saw to another client who i went in front of lol.

She managed to get just past the shoulders out but couldn't manage the head so the vet was called back through and he pulled it out (which was difficult). It was a large red male who didn't make it. RIP little man.

I then decided rather than risk more kittens, to have her sectioned (and spayed).

I had to wait very anxiously for 50 hellish minutes as her op was done, and she was brought back round from it. 

One of the kittens took a while to come round and it was touch and go but i can now let you all know that my amazing girl has had 3 live kittens (one red spotted male, one black male and one black female). They are all good weights: 101g, 107g and 116g respectively.

As she was spayed, her milk supply might dry up so i need to keep a close eye on their weight gain and make sure they are getting enough, i may well end up hand rearing this litter!!

As a wee extra note, today is Sock's birthday bless her soul, happy birthday to her and to her gorgeous kittens!! 

Sorry to everyone who has been worried


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a traumatic day 
Congratulations on the three that made it safely  and RIP to the little man that didn't 
They all look chunky little things and hope they continue to do well :001_wub:
Oh and happy birthday to Socks and her babies too


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

Aww hun what a day you 2 have had! 

Glad she made it through and congrats on the 3 little (chunky) ones!

RIP little angel that didn't make it.

And happy birthday sox, pretty sure mummy is going to give you some extra treats for tea before she passes out from exhaustion!

They are beautiful babies too


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

What beautiful kits! Well done socks and well done you for helping her through it


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

So pleased she is safe now and the kittens safely delivered. Well done to you both!


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sad to hear about the baby that didn't make it, but oh so happy to hear that the other babies and Socks are doing very well! Big hugs to you! Xxx


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Congratulations and birthday wishes all round


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

congratulations and birthday wishes to all, sorry about the lil boy. This is a good thread for those that think you don't need to be with mom during birth, if you weren't there it could have been so much worse...Hugs Jill


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

What a traumatic time! Sorry about the first born 

I hope you don't mind me asking ... Why did you opt for a spay rather than a c-section?

Poor Sox, I just got shivers thinking of the idea of all those little needle like claws catching on her wound  Is there anything you can put on her wound to stop that?


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I think even with a c section you are going to have the stiches, I had my sheltie yrs ago c sectioned and spayed at the same time only one anesthetic instead of 2, pups did well.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes indeed, the wound is the same. The advantage is that there is only one operation. The disadvantage is increased risk, my vet won't do this unless there is a very good reason to need to remove it all (ie. pyo) but I know many vets will.

They look like very chunky babies!

Liz


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

canuckjill said:


> I think even with a c section you are going to have the stiches, I had my sheltie yrs ago c sectioned and spayed at the same time only one anesthetic instead of 2, pups did well.


Aye I know ... I was thinking more about the chances of milk drying up.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Awww congrats to Socks and happy birthday to all 

So sorry about the little man that didnt make it


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> Aye I know ... I was thinking more about the chances of milk drying up.


Apparently it doesn't, the milk flow is not connected to the ovaries or uterus.

Liz


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Congratulations to Socks and you  x

Sorry to hear one of the kittens didn't make it  RIP little man x

What a day you've all had, well done for being there for them all 

Happy Birthday Socks x x


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks for all the lovely comments!! 

Aurelia i chose to have a spay rather than a section for a few reasons:

* The vet thought it best to avoid putting her under another G.A. in a few months time, less is better.
* This way she won't call again, she is a heavy caller. Last year she had a long one when the kittens were 7 weeks old.
* The vet said this would be best for her, not necessarily her kittens though.

The wound is around 2 inches and isn't a 'raw area' like you'd expect. She has antibiotics and painkilling suspension to take. I also cut the kittens nails as much as possible, but the wound can't be covered as it needs the air to heal, the vet has never heard of anything happening to a section wound, i was worried too!! 
She goes back in 2 weeks to have the stitches removed.

Liz the milk CAN dry up, i have been warned about that. It might last one or two weeks, or might be ok, they don't know i just need to wait and see. I'm prepared to hand rear if need be.

On a positive note, the kittens have gained 6g, 6g and 9g, which is on target with what the vet said so looks like her milk is in


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Bless her heart, I think I remember you saying about her calling being long and hard.

Fingers crossed her milk keeps coming for a long while yet


----------



## LittleTyke (Apr 14, 2011)

So so sorry to hear about the little man, we lost one of our girls at 4 days and it is am awful loss, she's 12 days older than your lad so maybe he can be her toyboy up there!

Good luck with the others, if she can just keep her milk for a week at least they'll get the collostrum. Fingers and toes crossed you don't have to hand rear them!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

So so beautiful!! Poor little kitty that didn't make it! Happy birthday Mummy and happy birthday to your kittens!! Any names picked out yet?? Are you keeping any of them?

Chrissy x


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks again to everyone who has posted 

I allow the new owners to name their kittens, in this litter the 2 boys are going to the same home so the couple will choose...

The black female i will name myself as i might keep her, just depends on how she grows and 'shapes up' really. If i feel she is suitable for showing and breeding, i will keep her, if not, she will go to a suitable pet home


----------



## Lushgirl84 (Jun 27, 2011)

awwwwww im so glad things worked out in the end after a stressful day for her. RIP little boy and happy birthday socks xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh wow what a stressful day for you, I too was worried when I did not see updates soon after it all started.
I hope mum and kits all continue to thrive.


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

This thread shows what can happen. One of the reasons i shared was to make people aware that it's not always plain sailing


----------



## memmarmite (May 28, 2010)

Congratulations to yourself and Socks, so sorry to hear about the first kitten but I'm glad the rest of the family is doing well!



lizward said:


> Apparently it doesn't, the milk flow is not connected to the ovaries or uterus.


Strictly speaking it isn't. However, the two hormones involved in lactation (oxytocin and prolactin) are affected by stress. An emergency section and hysterectomy (always more traumatic when performed on a labouring uterus than a non-labouring one) will be a pretty big thing for her body to get over, bless her, and as these first few days are so crucial in establishing her milk supply in the long term this is what can mean she dries up too soon.

Sorry, hope you don't mind me going off on one but this is something I learn a lot about with work (and I am super passionate about my job). I deal with people lactation rather than feline but I shouldn't imagine it'd be too different...


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Awww congrats for the new additions sorry to hear about the loss of the first (RIP little man) Happy birthday to mum and babies..... hope you can get a little sleep tonight


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

memmarmite said:


> Strictly speaking it isn't. However, the two hormones involved in lactation (oxytocin and prolactin) are affected by stress. An emergency section and hysterectomy (always more traumatic when performed on a labouring uterus than a non-labouring one) will be a pretty big thing for her body to get over, bless her, and as these first few days are so crucial in establishing her milk supply in the long term this is what can mean she dries up too soon.
> 
> Sorry, hope you don't mind me going off on one but this is something I learn a lot about with work (and I am super passionate about my job). I deal with people lactation rather than feline but I shouldn't imagine it'd be too different...


I see, thank you for explaining.

Liz


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

oh you poor thing, what a day!


So happy that Socks made it through such a traumatic time, and has her beautiful babies  I think you all now deserve a rest, though with 3 babies I'm not sure how possible that is 



RIP to the little one who didn't make it


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_congratulations to you and socks, the kittens are gorgeous, they do look nice and chunky,.
I am sorry to hear you lost one, thats a shame, R I P little one.xx_


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm happy to say that last night went well.

The new family were very settled and the kittens have all gained weight which is great news.

Socks had her 'honey flavoured' painkillers on some cold meat, wow she loved that!! She was a clever girl and took her antibiotic nicely too 

I've had a good look at the little angels and i actually think both the blacks are male!! I'm gutted as i'll have nothing to carry on...


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

So glad to hear they are doing well!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

alisondalziel said:


> I'm happy to say that last night went well.
> 
> The new family were very settled and the kittens have all gained weight which is great news.
> 
> ...


Oh no! That would be a shame! :scared:


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Have 'liked' your update for the fact all are doing well, but am sorry to hear that you think they are all male


----------



## alisondalziel (Oct 8, 2008)

Another good night 

Weights are now 132, 136 & 146 which i'm happy with.

All 3 are males so no kitten for me


----------

